# Pure Lemon Juice Ingredients ?



## fsa46 (Oct 9, 2019)

I just bought three bottles of this lemon juice to make some SP. However, I noticed on the ingredients it has potassium metabisulfite AND sulfites in it. Is this the right stuff or did I buy the wrong lemon juice ?I'm concerned the sulfites will prevent fermentation.


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 9, 2019)

That is fine too use for making skeeter pee. Poor it into your jug, then stir, stir, stir and stir some more. You will force the little bit of kmeta out of there. I use this when I make skeeter pee.


----------



## crabjoe (Oct 9, 2019)

It'll be fine... If you look at most of the lemon juice concentrates out there, it's got K-Meta in it. From my understanding the thing you want to avoid is sorbate.


----------



## jgmillr1 (Oct 24, 2019)

crabjoe said:


> From my understanding the thing you want to avoid is sorbate



And also avoid benzoate. Saw that on a few lemon products too


----------

